# Rates Slashed - Greater MD



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber dropping the dagger here in Greater MD today...rates dropping from $1.52 a mile to $1.10 a mile. Also base fare went from $2.76 down all the way to $1.50. So basically it is a 4 mile ride now just to get the min fare...thats insane.

I also love how the email they sent says rates are being reduced by 20% at the top...sorry uber but $1.52 down to $1.10 is nearly 28%...crazy.

This is not going to increase demand around here like they claim...all the riders thought it was cheap enough, especially considering we almost never surge around here.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

[QUOTE="MDBucks, post: 580884, member: 24701"dragger here in Greater MD today...rates dropping from $1.52 a mile to $1.10 a mile. Also base fare went from $2.76 down all the way to $1.50. So basically it is a 4 mile ride now just to get the min fare...thats insane.

I also love how the email they sent says rates are being reduced by 20% at the top...sorry uber but $1.52 down to $1.10 is nearly 28%...crazy.

This is not going to increase demand around here like they claim...all the riders thought it was cheap enough, especially considering we almost never surge around here.[/QUOTE]

Why complain when Uber knows you will still drive with those ludicrous low rates, Uber has cut rates in every city around the globe, and people still drive, because Uber and it's billionaire investors know there is plenty of desperate people that will continue to drive, get used to the anal cavity probing without the lube.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

It definitely is giving me a lot more incentive to find another job much quicker now


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> It definitely is giving me a lot more incentive to find another job much quicker now


As I said in my previous post, you will still drive, Uber is testing and will keep testing the waters of how low they can go, apparently not low enough.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

Only because it is my only source of income at the moment, so yes for the time being I will continue doing. I am in between jobs and figured I would give it a try. If I had a full-time job and was driving, I would stop immediately. I'm sure some are in that situation, so I would think they will lose drivers but we shall see.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> Only because it is my only source of income at the moment, so yes for the time being I will continue doing. I am in between jobs and figured I would give it a try. If I had a full-time job and was driving, I would stop immediately. I'm sure some are in that situation, so I would think they will lose drivers but we shall see.


Good luck finding another job while doing Uber, if you don't put 100% effort into looking for other work it will never happen, and you will be stuck in the same rut, only to end up an Uber slave. The longer you are out of the work force in your particular field, the harder it will be to get a job, it's fact.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

wow, you are such a friendly and optimistic person


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> wow, you are such a friendly and optimistic person


I never sugar coat things, I try to speak the truth, and yes the truth is sometimes hard to swallow.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It won't make you feel any better, but $1.10 a mile is still pretty good compared to many cities.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

The funny thing is a few weeks ago they doubled the safe ride fee only to slash the rates the drivers get today.

UBER really is a ****ed up company and I'm glad I only do this part time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Just wait until they raise the commission level.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

except were not really in a major city...which is why I thought it was higher to begin with. Having to drive further distances to pick riders up, rarely surging (only occasionally when bars close on fridays and saturdays and even then its only for 15-20 mins so you only get 1 ride)...now we only make $.10 more a mile than B-more yippeeeeee


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Strange to me how Ubers rates are so low compared to the peoples alternatives. There is so much upside room to be had, in where Uber will make more and the drivers will make more and the riders will still get incredible value. Either raise the rates or promote tipping within the app. or do both.


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

Dagger for me driving. I have a full time job and was just doing this to make extra money. Mostly drive in Annapolis and it was too saturated and hadn't been making much money over the last two months. Cutting the base rate, mileage and per minute fee?...no thanks. Then they try to tell me it is going to increase demand?! I have never in 6 months had someone complain that the Uber fee was too high. Every night they tell me how much nicer and less expensive it is for Uber compared to Annapolis cabs. It should take care of the driver saturation problem....the ones stupid enough to keep driving for slave wages can have it. ....beat your personal vehicle to death for no money! Knock yourself out! I am done. Also....whoever crafted that email about a 20% decrease is really bad at math and really stupid. The math was way off!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberadvisor said:


> ....whoever crafted that email about a 20% decrease is really bad at math and really stupid. The math was way off!


Uber's mathematics are like Uber's Rocket Science: both break down almost immediately.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The_One said:


> I also love how the email they sent says rates are being reduced by 20% at the top...sorry uber but $1.52 down to $1.10 is nearly 28%...crazy.


Can someone post a screenshot that email please? I wanna blast Uber on Twitter for repeatedly lying even in it's basic arithmetic!


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Me too, I have two active accounts one in Maryland and one in DC. Never got the email, usually I get them all for a good laugh then delete....


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

It's a joke. The condescending claim in the email that this will lead to greater Uber partner earnings adds insult to injury. The business plan at this point is clearly extreme market saturation (of passengers).

Unfortunately there's a danger here of more full-timers(drivers!) heading to the same populated spots (because you need steady trips).

BWI cell phone lot is already like an Uber driver convention. Pretty soon family members of arrivals will have no room  . Someone needs to bring a food truck or a pay toilet in there and make some actual money. 

I worked Halloween at Fells Point and there was like 1 surge the whole day in spite of rush hour-like traffic throughout the day. At 11pm or so a huge mob had migrated to Fells to party for a few hours, and Uber drivers saturated the area to the point that I was waiting 5-10 minutes per trip and then 5 more minutes for the partygoer to make their way up the closed streets, so rather than deal with that for 3 hours in hopes of a surge or 2, I headed out and actually caught a nice long trip with the old Maryland fares. Saved my night.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the email..


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Except Uber doesn't send emails to riders telling them about the new, low fares, or advertise the fact in the media.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Base $2.76 --> $1.50 = 45% Cut
Mile $1.52 --> $1.10 = 27% Cut
Minute ¢19 --> ¢.15 = 21% Cut








Yet Uber says this is a 20% Cut!
*A Corp that lies in it's Basic Math is a Pathological Liar with No Respect for the intelligence of it's "Partners"!*


----------



## chefmike67 (Sep 2, 2015)

well their goes any reason to drive Uber, Turn on the Lyft App more often


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

I do love the animation on the top trying to sell us the whole lower rates, means more drivers, means more trips per hour, means more money. More money to the Uberlords, perhaps..

Unfortunately, I'm one of those slaves who have to work full time, so I'll have to look at new hunting ground.

Thank you Uber for the pay raise! I will now work twice as hard for you. Uber is the best! _Resistance is futile._


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

This has been discussed here to nauseum, Uber needs volume, they don't care about the individual driver, more cars means more fares for Uber, lower rates means you have to work more hours, more miles on your car and more wear and tear on you and the car, there is only so many fares that can be done in a given hour "time period", do to traffic and other factors. The email you received is the same one everyone receives when they decide on a whim to change the rates "without any consideration or feedback from their partners", we are not partners, we are just a commodity to be used, then replaced when worn out. When they send me this same ludicrous email, I asked them when would I be receiving the wings for my car so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, I got the same "makes no sense, and did not answer my questions at hand, makes you feel like you entered the Twilight Zone " response.
With more cars on the road, Uber is able to serve more customers, but at the same time there is only so many fares to go around per day, so if you have 30 cars and 400 customers, that's 12 trips per car, now you add another 70 cars and that's 4 trips per car. The thing is now Uber is able to serve all those customers before they use another service, they could care less about each individual driver doing less jobs, for you to do the same amount of work that you did previously would mean more hours on the road, it's not rocket science. It's like a factory adding more people on the assembly line, work gets done faster, which means less hours for everyone and no OT, genius.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree, The_One. _Resistance is futile._


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

We all know the deal by now. It just makes you feel better to come somewhere and Burch about it.

For me I did not wake up at 4am today to compete with a dozen other people for that airport run. Instead I slept in then went to Dunkin donuts.

It was refreshing.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> I do love the animation on the top trying to sell us the whole lower rates, means more drivers, means more trips per hour, means more money. More money to the Uberlords, perhaps..


If Uber truly believes that 'Trips/Hour" is the key, and they truly are working with their Partners, then they absolutely HAVE to surge during rush hour.

Can't have it both ways(well, obviously they can and do, but logic doesn't support both sides of that coin)

If trips/hour is the key, why would a Partner drive non-surge during rush hour for 15cents/minute? 1 Trip + return to hotspot = at least 1 hour during rush hour.

Yet surge rates seem to be hit-or-miss during rush hour. It almost seems that rush hour is not even factored into the algorithm and it is almost totally supply/demand.

If it isn't surging during rush hour, it seems smarter to take a lunch hour and clock back in when the Trips/Hour rate is acceptable.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

The thing about greater Maryland that made sense was we have to drive a lot farther for pick ups so the higher rates made sense. There can be a lot of dead miles as well. Also we have zero competition as lyft does not operate in these suburbs.

I have been in business for myself before. I have been in management positions since I got out of the Air Force in 1986.

What UBER does makes no sense. I can't see any positive angle to their methods. From driver saturation to rate cuts that aren't needed. A surge system that's makes no sense. A rating system that makes no sense. Why isn't there a tip option?

It is such a great concept. I really enjoy doing it but damn Travis throw us a ****ing bone here. It's always bad news. Every email from them is a shit sandwich disguised as a 5 guys cheeseburger.

Whoever comes along and takes advantage of UBERs mistakes should clean up.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

So...if Uber thinks that $1.10 per mile is the magic number for increasing ridership, why didn't they start out at that number?

Could it be they use the higher fare to start out in order to recruit drivers, then go to the lower, magic number fare to increase ridership?

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> So...if Uber thinks that $1.10 per mile is the magic number for increasing ridership, why didn't they start out at that number?
> 
> Could it be they use the higher fare to start out in order to recruit drivers, then go to the lower, magic number fare to increase ridership?
> 
> Hmmmmm...


It's about avoiding disruption by setting them below what is competitive. Unfortunately, drivers are susceptible to the same forces.

This topic should have drivers reading up on antitrust law. This is a big, broad reaching issue.


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

Any Greater Maryland drivers get this text today? UBER - XXXX, we anticipate a busy weekend in Greater Maryland and we're offering special $15/hour earnings guarantees on Friday and Saturday! 

So they email me yesterday telling me they want me to drive for nothing... but now want to guarantee $15/hr this weekend during certain times? I used to make $25-30 an hour before. Naaaa Uber....no thanks. I am still done driving for you.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

can I do 1 ride during the guarantee period and then not accept any other requests during the rest of the time period...so I do a min. fare and the guarantee is a four hour time period so I would get $60? trying to rip the bastards off


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> can I do 1 ride during the guarantee period and then not accept any other requests during the rest of the time period...so I do a min. fare and the guarantee is a four hour time period so I would get $60? trying to rip the bastards off


No. You'd get paid $15 for every hour you were online assuming you took the minimum number of fares and your earnings came out to less than $15 an hour.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

all it says is you need 1 trip per time period...

time periods are 4-6pm, 6-10pm, and 10pm-2am. Basically I am wondering if you did 1 trip like it says, leave your app on the rest of the time but do not accept any of the pings, would you rack up $150 for 3 rides?


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

MDBuck....I was thinking the same thing. Why not make one trip....leave the app on and go to a bar and watch college football ....and get paid?! I am sure if you don't accept any rides they won't pay you though


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberadvisor said:


> Any Greater Maryland drivers get this text today? UBER - XXXX, we anticipate a busy weekend in Greater Maryland and we're offering special $15/hour earnings guarantees on Friday and Saturday!
> 
> So they email me yesterday telling me they want me to drive for nothing... but now want to guarantee $15/hr this weekend during certain times? I used to make $25-30 an hour before. Naaaa Uber....no thanks. I am still done driving for you.





MDBucks said:


> all it says is you need 1 trip per time period...
> 
> time periods are 4-6pm, 6-10pm, and 10pm-2am. Basically I am wondering if you did 1 trip like it says, leave your app on the rest of the time but do not accept any of the pings, would you rack up $150 for 3 rides?


look for any of the following:
-Must be logged in 50 of 60 minutes. That is from the top of each hour, never starting say 30 minute past the hour.
-Accept 90% of your calls. Typically what drivers do to game the guarantee is hide out in what they hope to be a did zone.
-Run one call/hour. If you fail for one hour you will have blown the entire guarantee and will earn what you made on actual fares minus their cut etc.
-look for a minimum driver rating for those hours.

If you fail to achieve any one of those marks, you will not earn the guarantee. If you beat the guarantee anyone given hour or for the entire time period, you will only make the guarantee and Uber will pocket the difference. The hourly numbers they advertise paying out is of course in true Uber style, before Uber takes its cut.

It is mostly aimed to help assuage uncertainty among drivers, it is a kind of a hook for some, a bit of a scam per usual.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

that's pretty much what I figured...got to love their false advertising, as the message I got says only 1 ride per period necessary and just be online the whole time. They don't mention any of those other stipulations Huberis, but I believe ya thats for sure.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> that's pretty much what I figured...got to love their false advertising, as the message I got says only 1 ride per period necessary and just be online the whole time. They don't mention any of those other stipulations Huberis, but I believe ya thats for sure.


Those may not be part of the requirement, they sure are common enough that it is something to clarify before you sign up for the offer. Take care.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not driving greater Maryland for a bit.

Might as well go to DC or Baltimore and at least have a shot at a surge.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got the email announcing the 20% discount to customers.

They can't do math even for the customers lol

It does say at the bottom of the announcemenymt enjoy the savings because they are temporary.


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

One can hope. I'm certainly not getting more trips per hour, idiots.

Couldn't even get 1 ride in 2 hours to qualify for this "guarantee". This shit is bogus.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

uberadvisor said:


> Any Greater Maryland drivers get this text today? UBER - XXXX, we anticipate a busy weekend in Greater Maryland and we're offering special $15/hour earnings guarantees on Friday and Saturday!
> 
> So they email me yesterday telling me they want me to drive for nothing... but now want to guarantee $15/hr this weekend during certain times? I used to make $25-30 an hour before. Naaaa Uber....no thanks. I am still done driving for you.


 Traditional Uber move. Guarantee fares for a little while in order for you to fall in the trap. A couple of weeks later, you'll get an email saying "Look how the lower rates have increased your earnings. So now that you're rolling in all that dough, go forth on your own and make all that money!"

Prepare for 20-25 minute pick up runs and if you cancel three in a row, you're temporarily suspended for 5 minutes.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I just got the email announcing the 20% discount to customers.
> 
> They can't do math even for the customers lol
> 
> It does say at the bottom of the announcemenymt enjoy the savings because they are temporary.


Sure they're temporary, the same way I'm a NASCAR driver! No, this us permanent!


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Traditional Uber move. Guarantee fares for a little while in order for you to fall in the trap. A couple of weeks later, you'll get an email saying "Look how the lower rates have increased your earnings.


Exactly what I was thinking. I made other plans for the weekend. You won't see me getting sucked into this garbage. I am fortunate my full-time job is going well right now. Tighten my belt a little and extend my middle finger to Uber.

I do feel bad for some of you guys/gals out there that rely on this for a full-time job. At least you won't be competing with me for riders.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

MDBucks said:


> Here is the email..


Oh man what a move.
Keeping the minimum fare intact ,basically lower driver rates and raise SRF . This is literally stealing from your so called partner.
I wish i knew that well english to describe how low of a company uber is to their drivers.
I despise them


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah this is complete bullshit and I feel for the full-time drivers. I wondered what the $15 an hour guarantee was all about, then I saw the rate changes upon updating my app tonight and it all made sense. Usually I'm out grinding on Friday night but I took two calls from home so far, and probably won't go back out. Why would I? I just took a 20% pay cut!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The_One said:


> [QUOTE="MDBucks, post: 580884, member: 24701"dragger here in Greater MD today...rates dropping from $1.52 a mile to $1.10 a mile. Also base fare went from $2.76 down all the way to $1.50. So basically it is a 4 mile ride now just to get the min fare...thats insane.
> 
> I also love how the email they sent says rates are being reduced by 20% at the top...sorry uber but $1.52 down to $1.10 is nearly 28%...crazy.
> 
> This is not going to increase demand around here like they claim...all the riders thought it was cheap enough, especially considering we almost never surge around here.


Why complain when Uber knows you will still drive with those ludicrous low rates, Uber has cut rates in every city around the globe, and people still drive, because Uber and it's billionaire investors know there is plenty of desperate people that will continue to drive, get used to the anal cavity probing without the lube.[/QUOTE]

LMAO!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I just got the email announcing the 20% discount to customers.
> 
> They can't do math even for the customers lol
> 
> It does say at the bottom of the announcemenymt enjoy the savings because they are temporary.


Until they drop the rates lower.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Why complain when Uber knows you will still drive with those ludicrous low rates, Uber has cut rates in every city around the globe, and people still drive, because Uber and it's billionaire investors know there is plenty of desperate people that will continue to drive, get used to the anal cavity probing without the lube.


Yupper, and it is the incredible glut of drivers on the road which virtually demands bargain basement base rates. With so damn many drivers in mature markets, they need to get some of them off the road or the system would crash. It would collapse. The only way they can do it is set the base rates to where it is below cost. At that point, the market is no longer competitive. At the same time, within the system, suddenly, any kind of surge creates tremendous contrast. In order for their dynamic pricing model to appear to work as designed, Uber needs to create contrast between base rates and surge rates. These low rates, crappy as they are should be expected. If something really is "dynamic" as the name of the pricing model implies, it needs to be able to express a wide range of rates. That can only be done if the rates start of at next to nothing. Seems to make sense to me.

There are so many forces at work.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Welcome to the club. Rates were dropped for us here in NJ to a $1.10 over a year ago.


----------



## Red Dodge (Sep 14, 2015)

I do this very part time. But at this rate it won't be worth the risk.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

that's their business model, once they have enough drivers they cut the rates in that city. Dallas started at 1.47 cut to 1.10 NOW .85 cents.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Could it be they use the higher fare to start out in order to recruit drivers, then go to the lower, magic number fare to increase ridership?


Yup.



uberadvisor said:


> in Greater Maryland we're offering special $15/hour earnings guarantees on Friday and Saturday! I used to make $25-30 an hour before. Naaaa Uber....no thanks.


If someone offered me a job for fifteen dollars per hour, I would not accept it. Uber is "guaranteeing"* you fifteen dollars per hour, but before expenses.

*Partner must be logged on for sixty-four minutes of every hour during guarantee period and accept one-hundred-fifteen per-cent of all trips we send you. Do not tell us about Laws of Time or Mathematics. We are Uber. Legislation is not the only law that we ignore.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Strange to me how Ubers rates are so low compared to the peoples alternatives. There is so much upside room to be had, in where Uber will make more and the drivers will make more and the riders will still get incredible value. Either raise the rates or promote tipping within the app. or do both.


Rates will never go up, this is just the beginning of the end to human driven cars. Uber and it's billionaire investors want one day "when that happens" to control the world with their driverless cars, when people will not drive anymore, but be driven by electronic powered vehicles, it sounds ludicrous at the moment, but so did smartphones 20 years ago.
It sounds like one of those science fiction books or movies, but it will one day become reality, where no one really owns a car, and everyone will be transported like cattle.
If you notice most of the new generation don't buy cars anymore, they rather have someone drive them around.
It all might sound far fetched, but it's the path we are heading in, no way to avoid it.
Did anyone ever think 3d printing would be a reality, well it now is, same with driverless cars, automation is starting to take over, slowly but surely, and the question is, how will man kind adapt, physically, emotionally, ecologically and monetarily "as this computer run world is slowly eliminating the human element and need".
I once picked up the guy who runs the Google maps team from one of the Google offices, while discussing several different topics, I asked him what the plan was for all those jobs that are being lost to AI, he said they are starting to realize it's becoming a problem and are working on it, lol. Of course they are, lol.
Do any of you think that the movie the Matrix was just a movie, it's for things to come.


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

The conspiracy theorist in me sees the facts over the last few weeks as follows.. the SRF increase benefits Uber, drivers hired in Greater Maryland after October 20ish are subject to 25% Uber take (benefits Uber)....how do you eliminate the drivers grandfathered in at the 20% take (which doesn't benefit Uber). Slash rates to get rid of the 20% drivers....then hire new drivers at 25% commission rate . Across the board 5% income boosts over the next few months for Uber to go along with doubling the revenue on SRF fees. 

Uber... only company in America that you can do a great job for, be reliable, deliver excellent service and take all requests and get a drastic pay cut....while they make billions.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

uberadvisor said:


> The conspiracy theorist in me sees the facts over the last few weeks as follows.. the SRF increase benefits Uber, drivers hired in Greater Maryland after October 20ish are subject to 25% Uber take (benefits Uber)....how do you eliminate the drivers grandfathered in at the 20% take (which doesn't benefit Uber). Slash rates to get rid of the 20% drivers....then hire new drivers at 25% commission rate . Across the board 5% income boosts over the next few months for Uber to go along with doubling the revenue on SRF fees.
> 
> Uber... only company in America that you can do a great job for, be reliable, deliver excellent service and take all requests and get a drastic pay cut....while they make billions.


You are preaching to the choir, no matter what anyone says or does, it only raises your blood pressure, which in turn shortens your lifespan, get to grips with the situation, Uber does and never did care about ANY of the drivers, and will continue to operate in the same manner. Don't waste your time, as you are doing at the moment, life is too short.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Just wait until they raise the commission level.


Which they did in the Phoenix market. If you were driving before Oct you are still paying 20%. New X drivers are paying 25%, not to mention only $0.90 / mile while also dealing with the $1.80 SRF.

In a similar story, I've given ONE ride this week.


----------



## mkl6t6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Just wait until they raise the commission level.


They did....New Uber Drivers now only get 75% instead of 80%. So Uber is actually making and additional 25%. We can only drive so many fares an hour, and unless you get a longer ride it barely makes you $10/hr. That's just not worth it. I can work parttime at McDonald and end up making more because I don't have to keep my gas tank full and don;t have the wear and tear on my car.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

mkl6t6 said:


> They did....New Uber Drivers now only get 75% instead of 80%. So Uber is actually making and additional 25%. We can only drive so many fares an hour, and unless you get a longer ride it barely makes you $10/hr. That's just not worth it. I can work parttime at McDonald and end up making more because I don't have to keep my gas tank full and don;t have the wear and tear on my car.


Not to mention, infinitely more respect for working at McDonalds.

https://mylocalmcds.com/home/index.html#/US


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

So after getting $3.76 on a $6.60 fare I wrote to uber.

*My response:* Why am I only getting $3.83 on a $6.60 trip? This is turning into a losing endeavor for drivers.

*Theirs:*

Thanks for writing in.

The $3.83 is after the uber fees and safe rides fee are deducted. Let me give you a sample computation for the fare for this trip ID.

Trip ID: 42fba867-ce9d-490a-a422-1b9ddc108c36

$6.69 - $2(Safe Rides Fee) = $4.69
$4.69 * 0.20(20% uber fee for UberX trips) = $0.93
$4.69 - $0.93(uber fee) = $3.76 Total Take home amount.
Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns. We're here to help.

Best,

Ferdinand
help.uber.com

*My Response:* Hey Ferdinand, I hope uber cut your salary by 20% and added a fee that will reduce it even further. We're all on the same team after all, hopefully you are taking less so the Uber executive can buy a second lake house in Switzerland. glllllllllllll


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

The thing about me is, I have a terrific day job. I do this so I can buy great sports tickets and my wife doesn't get mad. 

I really feel for full timers or folks that really depend on this income. This is some bullshit, short rides are basically a loss at this point with the extra dollar for "safe ride" and the reduction in the percentage they take home by 20%. Give Uber credit, they brought the Chinese capitalist model to America with vigor!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

simpsonsverytall said:


> It's a joke. The condescending claim in the email that this will lead to greater Uber partner earnings adds insult to injury. The business plan at this point is clearly extreme market saturation (of passengers).
> 
> Unfortunately there's a danger here of more full-timers(drivers!) heading to the same populated spots (because you need steady trips).
> 
> ...


Ha ha! Too funny well put!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> So after getting $3.76 on a $6.60 fare I wrote to uber.
> 
> *My response:* Why am I only getting $3.83 on a $6.60 trip? This is turning into a losing endeavor for drivers.
> 
> ...


Boom Ferdinand! Take that Switzerland!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Strange to me how Ubers rates are so low compared to the peoples alternatives. There is so much upside room to be had, in where Uber will make more and the drivers will make more and the riders will still get incredible value. Either raise the rates or promote tipping within the app. or do both.


That makes sense from OUR perspective, but not Uber's.
Kalanaick has said time and again in interviews that he is obssesed with how pricing effects demand - and the company's goal is to find the pricing for each market that gets as many people to use the service as possible (not just people who would otherwise use a cab or bus - but people who would otherwise use their own car or get a ride from someone). That's means testing in each region - dropping rates, raising them - playing until they find the right balance for each market.

Sucks for us... but that's what they are doing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> Here is the email..


Please post ALL 'official' notifications from Uber (and other TNCs) in the NOTIFICATIONS section, too.
We want to create an archive/library of all NOTIFICATIONS for future refernece and the media.
Thanks!
(I'm copying this one to the notifications section)

Modertor
NOTIFICATIONS


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Strange to me how Ubers rates are so low compared to the peoples alternatives. There is so much upside room to be had, in where Uber will make more and the drivers will make more and the riders will still get incredible value. Either raise the rates or promote tipping within the app. or do both.


This is where you are wrong. Uber does not make more with higher rates. They make more with lower rates and short trips. The more min fare rides people take, the more money Uber makes. How? The more rides per hour a driver makes, the more "Safe Rider Fees" Uber collects. That is really their bread and butter, not commissions. The drivers make less in this pricing model, but Uber doesn't care. Not when they have an endless supply of idiots who will slave for them.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

MDBucks said:


> Uber dropping the dagger here in Greater MD today...rates dropping from $1.52 a mile to $1.10 a mile. Also base fare went from $2.76 down all the way to $1.50. So basically it is a 4 mile ride now just to get the min fare...thats insane.
> 
> I also love how the email they sent says rates are being reduced by 20% at the top...sorry uber but $1.52 down to $1.10 is nearly 28%...crazy.
> 
> This is not going to increase demand around here like they claim...all the riders thought it was cheap enough, especially considering we almost never surge around here.


An even more important number is the amount that the drivers profit was slashed.

$1.52 - 20% uber cut = $1.22
$1.22 - .30 per mile (if you are driving a reliable, fuel efficient, older car) = .92 cents per mile

$1.10 - 20% =. 88
.88 - .3 = .58

THAT IS A 41.3% CUT IN DRIVERS PROFIT!!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If the lack of incentive in 'Greater Md' forces drivers to all travel to cities, and that eliminates surge trips and reduces the trips/hr(increasing wait time for rider requests) in the cities, than it would become nothing more than a part-timer's social experiment that couldn't sustain a living for full-timers. That would lead to a decrease in the level of customer service and an even greater ratio of new inexperienced and young drivers vs. drivers who have acquired experience. 
This would hurt customer satisfaction in the cities. 

For those reasons, Uber really has to consider things like offering 'guarantees' for a while, until the rate reduction actually increases rider requests significantly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeap, im officially done driving in that market
crazy how they only gave a few hours notice

funny thing though,the next day they invited me to chat about the rate cut,in some greater-Maryland-rate-cut chatroom 
not sure what the point was,they were gonna change the rates back,just stated the same bull: lower rates = more fare per hour = more money for the driver
complete bull

its back to DC and the surge game for me (since uber and lyft are $1/mile there)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

uberadvisor said:


> Dagger for me driving. I have a full time job and was just doing this to make extra money. Mostly drive in Annapolis and it was too saturated and hadn't been making much money over the last two months. Cutting the base rate, mileage and per minute fee?...no thanks. Then they try to tell me it is going to increase demand?! I have never in 6 months had someone complain that the Uber fee was too high. Every night they tell me how much nicer and less expensive it is for Uber compared to Annapolis cabs. It should take care of the driver saturation problem....the ones stupid enough to keep driving for slave wages can have it. ....beat your personal vehicle to death for no money! Knock yourself out! I am done. Also....whoever crafted that email about a 20% decrease is really bad at math and really stupid. The math was way off!


I believe in my heart of hearts that you will still drive. The first step to quitting is being honest with yourself.


----------



## uberadvisor (Nov 6, 2015)

I made zero trips last week...same plan for this week. As I stated in a separate post later in the thread....I have a full-time job that has been going very well lately...I don't need to drive right now. Extra money is nice but not worth it for Uber. As I stated earlier.. it is the people that rely on Uber full-time that I feel bad for.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The_One said:


> As I said in my previous post, you will still drive, Uber is testing and will keep testing the waters of how low they can go, apparently not low enough.


That's more than $1 per mile! If uber raised back to that, the streets would be crowded with eager beavers,


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

5 minutes of surge waited out by pax in the luxury district. Sorry , I don't do rides right after surge wait-outs...

Edit - rain+rush hour should be surge worthy. I don't have the stamina to do 20 such trips, so surge would allow 17 or 18 to be a full day.


----------

